# Assisting my girlfriend without marriage



## electricengine (Dec 6, 2011)

I am considering looking for work in Singapore. 

My girlfriend and I are both US citizens. My understanding is that we can stay in the country for 30 days at a time and extend the pass for 90 days without meeting any significant requirements. We can "recycle" this by going out to JB and coming back. 

I have a PhD in engineering. She has a MA in social work. We both speak only English. 

I think that I should be able to find work easily, but fear that it would be harder for her. I expect to qualify for a PEP, but she might be on the border between an S-pass and a Q pass. 

We've only been together a short time and I am not willing to get married for immigration purposes. Is there anything that I can do to make things easier for her if we do decide to go to Singapore?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Essentially, as a US Citizen, you get 90 days visa upon arrival and try not to do the 'recycle' thingy, as a lot of people think you can 'reset' the visa: well, in Singapore, if ICA sees that you are doing visa runs, your luck will run out one day, and you will be barred for the next 30 days or 60 days, and upon your next return, you may be forced to fly from your country of origin, not from a third country .. i.e. force you to fly back from US.

For you to get her on DP, as per the revised terms, if you can prove a common-law-wife (or proof of cohabitation) then you can get DP under your name

Then again, if you have not been together for long - I am not sure how MOM will see it.

As for your doubts about her S Pass / E Pass, fret not now: wait for the job opportunity, and if an employer is willing to pay her well, then she could get in with a P2 or P1 ...


----------

